# Verleih von Anglerhütte in D



## Leftie (14. August 2007)

Hallo Leute,

habe mal im Internet gesucht und vereinzelt auch welche gefunden, aber nun meine Frage:

Gibt es irgendwo eine Seite wo man Hütten findet zum mieten um eine Woche Angelurlaub zu machen ????? See in unmittelbarer  Nähe und Unterkunft.

Bitte um Links oder Kontakte.

Danke euch sehr im Vorraus !!!!

Greeeetzzz Leftie  #h#h#h


----------



## Maurice (14. August 2007)

*AW: Verleih von Anglerhütte in D*

hi
hier haben wir unser haus dieses jahr auch gemietet und es war super dort unterkunft angeln einfach alles die leute sind super nett.da im norden gibt es soviel wasser das ist nicht mehr normal.für 20 euros kannste da 150 gewässer ungefähr beangeln fürn ne woche muste einfach ma rain schauen.www.urlaubsziel-ostfriesland.de

mfg
maurice


----------



## Mack (15. August 2007)

*AW: Verleih von Anglerhütte in D*

Hallo Leftie
Hier ist mal eine Blockhütte in der ich vor 3 Wochen war.
Liegt am Flögelner See
http://www.floegeln.de/165msengst.htm
Die Hütte ist super und piko Bello sauber und liegt ca 80m von See entfernt.
Kostet 38 Euro und sonst kommt nichts dazu.
Mit Boot!!
Es soll dort Raubfisch drin sein, habe in einer Woche nur Weißfisch und Barsche gefangen.
2 Tage habe ich mit dem Boot geschleppt, war aber Erfolglos.
Ansonsten kann man vom Steg aus sehr gut angeln.
Trotzdem war es ein super Urlaub, wie Maurice schon gerade geschieben hat ,es sind dort super nette Einwohner.
Die Ostfiesen sind irgendwie anders!
Locker, freundlich, gelassen und haben für Fischen immer ein offenes Ohr oder einen Tip.

Gruß Mack
Ps.: Suche noch eine Blockhütte an einem Gewässer  mit gutem Raubfischbestand


----------



## Anderson (15. August 2007)

*AW: Verleih von Anglerhütte in D*

http://angelferien-deutschland.de/


----------



## Maurice (28. August 2007)

*AW: Verleih von Anglerhütte in D*

hi
bin geradeam planen wo es nächstes jahr zum angelurlaub hin geht bin mir nicht ganz sicher entweder mecklenburg vorpommern oder niedersachsen was mein ihr.möchte auf hecht,aal,zander barsch angeln vielleicht wenn es geht neben bei auch auf salmoniden.wenn ihr ein paar vorschläge habt dann nur her damit.war dieses jar ostfriesland südbrokmerland war super gegend vielleicht auch dahin wieder ich weiß es nicht vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen.bitte

mfg
Maurice


----------



## Sir Henry (23. September 2007)

*AW: Verleih von Anglerhütte in D*



Mack schrieb:


> Hallo Leftie
> Hier ist mal eine Blockhütte in der ich vor 3 Wochen war.
> Liegt am Flögelner See
> http://www.floegeln.de/165msengst.htm
> ...



Hallo Mack
Muss dich leider berichtigen.
Flögeln liegt nicht in Ostfriesland.|kopfkrat
Ostfriesland beginnt auf der anderen Seite der Weser in richtung Westen.
Wir hatten mal im Nachbarort einen Fussballer ( Wolfgang Rolf).Dem wurde es sehr Übel genommen das er bei einem Interview gesagt hat:Er kommt aus Ostfriesland.#c

Schönen Gruss
Sir Henry


----------



## vodka-harms (24. November 2009)

*AW: Verleih von Anglerhütte in D*

*Ich war mal mit Vodka-Harms AUF  Hecht im Allgaü, war supper und sehr günstig, Vodka-Harms hatte da eine Freundin, kein Plan wie die hieß aber war sehr geil*


----------



## vodka-harms (24. November 2009)

*AW: Verleih von Anglerhütte in D*



Sir Henry schrieb:


> Hallo Mack
> Muss dich leider berichtigen.
> Flögeln liegt nicht in Ostfriesland.|kopfkrat
> Ostfriesland beginnt auf der anderen Seite der Weser in richtung Westen.
> ...




Vodka-Harms kommt doch auch aus Ostfrriesland, jedenfalls begegnet man dem Otto-Imitat da zimlich haüfig auf den wieden


----------

